# هل امر الله هوشع بالزنا(ردا على معاذ عليان)



## سرجيوُس (6 مايو 2011)

نعمة وسلام من ملك السلام 
 الرب الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى

كثير ما يتدخل الم****** فى امور لا يفهمه
بل ويفسر الامر كما يشاء
بل ويجبرك على ان تقبل تفسيره هذا للامر
فنحن الان امام شخصية تظن انه دارسه للدين المسيحى وللكتاب المقدس
فيقف امام حديث هوشع مع الله
ويفسره كما يشاء ظنا منه انه امام اية قرئنيه
ويا ليته يفسره فى ضوء الاباء وفى روح الكتاب المقدس.
فلن نتطرق للامور الشخصية بل كل همنا الناحية العلميه لذلك سوف نرد عالفكر بالفكر
مُستعنين بنعمة الله
القائل
"مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسئلكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم بوداعة"

طالبين ذكرنا بفم ابائنا القديسين
وصلوات ام النور 

وصلوات
 قداسه البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث
 اطال الرب حياته
راجيا ان تصلو من اجلى .
 سوف نعرض معا
1)الشبهة
 2)تفسيرات الاباء
 3)تعليق بسيط
 4)تامل روحى


اولا:الشبهة:ـ


>>>>>>>>>>>1


*( **أول ما كلم الرب هوشع قال الرب لهوشع: 
*
*اذهب**خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى وأولاد زنى**لأن الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب!., فذهب وأخذ**جومر بنت دبلايم فحبلت وولدت له ابنا**. )*​ 
>>>>>>>2
استشهاد المُشكك بكتاب ليس له اى قيمة
*وهذا ما**أكدته رابطة قراء الكتاب المقدس في كتاب تم نشره**في دار الكتاب المقدس الأرثوذكسية وهذا غلافه*كلام المشكك* :*
http://www.is-tr.com/up//uploads/images/is-trd0285878c7.jpg
ولكن الكاتب يقول ان هذا الكتاب يتبع دار الكتاب المقدس الارثوذكسية
وانا اسئله واقول هل دار الكتاب تتبع للطوائف؟
وهل اعترفت رابطة الكتاب بانه تبع كنيستنا؟
هل وجدت اى تعليق لاباء الكنيسة فالكتاب؟
هل وجدت صورة البابا شنودة بعد صورة الغلاف لتقول انه كتاب ارثوذكسى؟
ولعلم القارىء الكتاب الذى استشهد به المشكك 
كتاب صغير للغاية لن يتعدى ال70 ورقة حجم صغر ,فهو اشبه بنوته جيب
فهذا ليس موضوعنا
فالموضوع الاساسى حول

*( **أول ما كلم الرب هوشع قال الرب لهوشع: اذهب**خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى وأولاد زنى**لأن الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب!., فذهب وأخذ**جومر بنت دبلايم فحبلت وولدت له ابنا**. )*
>>>>3
يقول الكاتب مستشهد بتلك الصفحة 
http://www.is-tr.com/up//uploads/images/is-tr4ffd7a5e22.jpg
فيقول ان التفسير الرمزى قد عجز
فالحقيقة لا ارى اى شىء تثبته تلك الصفحة من الاساس,بل الصفحة تتكلم عن السامرى الصالح.
والغريب ان الكتاب المُشار اليه بصفحته يشير الى المعنى الرمزىحيث نتمكن من دراسه الكتاب المقدس
وعجبا على اناس يقحمون انفسهم فيما لا يفهمون
بل يحرفون الكلام عن موضعه
>>>>>>>>4 
يقول ان قصة هوشع وزواجة شىء واقعى وليس رمزى
فيرفض التفسير الرمزى لان القصة واقعيه
فعجبا لشخص لا يفهم شىء فيثير الشفقة وتنعسر القلوب دموعا على مصيره
فنحن نقول له هل معنى ان القصة حقيقة افلا ناخذة من الناحيتين الحقيقى والمجازى؟
فان اخذنا الاثنين صار لنا اعظم حيث 

تتفتح المدارك
 وينتعش الوجدان
وتكثر المعرفة
>>>>>>5
ويستشهد بالتفسير التطبيقى
ولعلم القارىء ان التفسير التطبيقى كتاب ملىء بالاخطاء
+ويستشهد بالدكتور القس صموئيل
+ويستشهد بمدخل الرهبنة اليسوعية
حيث يستشهد بكتابات مرفوضة لنا معشر المسيحين
ثم لا يفوتة الكنيسة الارثوذكسية فيقول بالنص
"*الكنيسة الارثوذكسية الرمزية**مرفوضة** !*"
وانا اقول له من الذى اعطاك الامر لترفض وتقبل؟
>>>>>>>>>6 
ولكن الان امام موقف يفضح كذب المُشكك
فالمشكك يقول
"*يتكلم البعض من الارثوذكس ويقول أن هذه القصة**رمزية ولكن هذا مرفوض في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية وليس**رمزاً بل هو أمر الرب لهوشع أن يتزوج من إمرأة زنا**وهذا ما يؤكده القمص أنطونيوس فكري عندما قال*
"http://www.is-tr.com/up//uploads/images/is-trd77f4ebace.jpg
فنجد المشكك مخطط على 
(وهناك أراء تقول أن هذه القصة رمزية أو مجرد رؤيا. ولكن هذا الرأي مرفوض)
فالقمص يرفض القول بان القصة رمزية
ولم يرفض التفسير الرمزى لان التفسير الرمزى هو من يصل بنا لبر الفهم
فنحن نقول للمشكك يا لك من مُخادع تتبع شيطان اثيم فتاك منذ البدء

نبداء بالرد
ثانيا تفسيرات الاباء:ـ
اولا القمص انطونيوس فكرى
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*الآيات  (2-5):"أول ما كلّم الرب هوشع قال الرب لهوشع اذهب خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى  وأولاد زنى لان الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب. فذهب واخذ جومر بنت دبلايم  فحبلت وولدت له ابنا. فقال له الرب ادع اسمه يزرعيل لأنني بعد قليل أعاقب  بيت ياهو على دم يزرعيل وأبيد مملكة بيت إسرائيل. ويكون في ذلك اليوم أني  اكسر قوس إسرائيل في وادي يزرعيل"*
نجد هنا حادثة  عجيبة فالله يطلب من النبي أن يتزوج من امرأة زنى. ولكن أليس هذا هو واقع  علاقة الله بنا. فالنبي هنا يمثل الله، والزوجة هنا تمثل شعب الله. وهذا  الشعب يزنى زنا روحي بعبادته للأوثان وزنا جسدي أيضاً. ومطلوب من النبي أن  يحب زوجته وينجب منها. ومشاعر النبي هنا تعبر عن مشاعر الله. فالنبي الآن  بهذا الزواج يشعر بآلام شديدة نفسية وجروح عميقة وهذا ما يريد الله أن  نكتشفه، إننا بخطيتنا نجرح الله جداً. وهناك أراء تقول أن هذه القصة رمزية  أو مجرد رؤيا. ولكن هذا الرأي مرفوض فكما ذهب إبراهيم بابنه مسيرة ثلاثة  أيام ليذبحه قاسى خلالها أشد الآلام النفسية مرارة ليشرح الله له ولنا فكرة  الفداء، والتي فيها سيعاني الآب والابن آلاماً حقيقية وترك الله إبراهيم  ثلاثة أيام يتألم ألماً حقيقياً. هكذا ترك هوشع ليشعر ونشعر نحن من خلاله  بكم نؤلم الله بخطيتنا. لقد ترك الله هوشع ليشعر بمشاعر الله وتركه يتكلم  مع الشعب، هذه كما قال الله لأرمياء مثل فمي تكون (أر19:15) وقد تكون هذه  الزوجة من هؤلاء اللواتي ينذرن أنفسهن في هياكل الأوثان للزنا الجسدي لحساب  البعل الإله الوثني.
جومر بنت  دبلايم: جومر تعني نهاية الكمال خاصة كمال الفشل. ودبلايم تعني كعكة من  التين المضغوط أو أقراص الزبيب. وكان هذا النوع من الكعك يستخدم في  الاحتفالات الخاصة بالبعل (هو1:3) والمعنى  أن عبادة الأوثان تقود لكمال  الفشل. 
أولاد زني:  كما بقيت جومر في شرها تلد أبناء زنى بالرغم من زواجها من رجل نبي طاهر  مبارك. هكذا بقى إسرائيل في زناه الروحي بالرغم من إعلان الله له عن اتحاده  معه.
لأن الأرض قد  زنت: لم يقل لأن إسرائيل قد زنت، بل الأرض، فإسرائيل بزناها صارت أرضاً  وليس سماء. أما نحن فباتحادنا مع المسيح نقوم معه ونجلس معه في السماويات.  وأولاد إسرائيل سيظلوا أولاد زنى لأن أمهم زانية حتى يقبلوا رسالة أبيهم  (الله القدوس) ويرفضوا خطية أمهم (إسرائيل).
يزرعيل: الله  يزرع. هذا هو أول أولاد جومر. ونسمع هنا لأنني بعد قليل أعاقب = والمعنى أن  ما يزرعه الله فينا من تأديبات هو ثمر عملنا، أو أننا سوف نحصد من ثمار ما  زرعناه، هم زرعوا خطية فسيجنوا عقاباً " الذي يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد"  (غل7:6) "والزارع إثماً يحصد بلية" (أم8:22) وكلمة يزرعيل تعني أيضاً (الله  يبذر) وهذا ما كان الله ناوياً أن يعمله، فهو كان سوف يبذر إسرائيل  ويشتتها على الجبال من أجل خطيتها. وسيبدأ الله بأن يعاقب بيت ياهو بن  نمشي: هذا الملك قام على يورام بن أخاب زوج إيزابل الشريرة وقتله، وقتل كل  أخوته وقتل إيزابل وأنبياء البعل فشجعه الله. ولكنه عاد فسار في نفس خطايا  ملوك إسرائيل. وهو ملك 28سنة ومات وملك بدلاً منه يهو أحاز إبنه 17سنة ومات  وملك بدلاً منه يوآش ابنه 16سنة ومات وملك بدلاً منه يربعام ابنه لمدة  41سنة. ثم ملك ابن يربعام، زكريا لمدة 6 شهور إلى أن قتله شلوم بن يابيش.  وكان كل هؤلاء أشراراً واستحقوا أن تنتهي أسرة ياهو بن نمشى هذه النهاية.  فحين أحسن ياهو شجعه الله (2مل3:10) وحين ما زاد الشر أنهى الله هذه الأسرة  بقتل زكريا. وهذا لم يكن سوى البداية أما النهاية فكانت بخراب إسرائيل  النهائي = وأبيد مملكة بيت إسرائيل. والعقوبة لبيت ياهو هي على دم يزرعيل=  فياهو طلب من رؤساء السامرة ذبح أبناء أخاب السبعين. وهؤلاء خافوا من يعو  فذبحوا السبعين إبناً ووضعوا رؤوسهم في سلال وأرسلوها إليه، إلى يزرعيل  (2مل1:10-8) ولما وصلت السلال طلب ياهو أن يقسموها قسمين أمام مدخل الباب  حتى الصباح. والله هنا يذكر هذا العمل الوحشي لياهو فالله يريد عقاب  الأشرار مثل آخاب وبيته، ولكن الله لا يحب قطعاً ولا يرضى عن الوحشية التي  في قلب ياهو.ووادي يزرعيل هذا وهو مرج ابن عامر اليوم، كان ساحة حروب دموية  كثيرة. وهناك كُسِرَ قوس إسرائيل. قد يكون هذا الوادي مكاناً لحفظ أسلحة  إسرائيل، أو حدثت فيه معركة ضعفت فيها قوة إسرائيل. وبعد موت زكريا أخر  ملوك بيت ياهو بدأت مملكة إسرائيل في الإنحطاط وكان ذلك مقدمة لخرابها  النهائي. والله هنا يذكر بأن بداية شرور بيت ياهو هو شر قلب ياهو الذي قام  بقتل أولاد آخاب في يوم يزرعيل بعمل وحشي، كان فيه ياهو كارهاً للناس  منتقماً لنفسه وليس كارهاً للشر والخطية بدليل ما قام به بعد ذلك من خطايا  واستمراريته في شرور كل ملوك إسرائيل.
 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ثانيا القمص تادرس يعقوب:ـ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ




*2. جومر بنت دبلايم*
ربما يدهش البعض كيف يأمر الله نبيه أن يرتبط بامرأة زانية كزوجة له وينجب منها أولاد زنى، إذ يقول له: *"اِذهب خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى، لأن الأرض قد زنت زنًا تاركة الرب"* [ع2]. 
*أولاً: *اختلف  البعض في تفسير تعبير "امرأة زنى" (1: 2)، ففي الإنجليزية تترجم harlot  وليس adultress ، لذا يرى البعض أنها لا تعني مجرد امرأة زانية بطريقة  جسدية حسب المفهوم العام، وإنما تعني إنسانة مكرسة حياتها للبعل، فتحسب  زانية من أجل ارتباطها بالبعل، خاصة وأن عبادة البعل ارتبطت بارتكاب الزنا،  فقد وجدت نازرات يكرسن حياتهن للبغي لحساب البعل، ولعل جومر بنت دبلايم  كانت من فئة هؤلاء الناذرات(12). 
 في الواقع أن  عبادة الوثنية في ذاتها كانت تدعى زنا harlotry ، حتى أن مجرد الارتباط  بالعابدين للبعل يكفي أن يعطي للإنسان هذا اللقب، حتى وإن لم يمارس  الزنى(13). ولعل هذا الرأي أقرب إلى الحقيقة فقد ارتبطت غالبيّة  الإسرائيليات في ذلك الحين أن لم يكن كلهن بعبادة الوثن، حتى صار يصعب،  وربما يستحيل أن يجد النبي امرأة له إلاّ من عابدات البعل، لكن ليس جميعهن  كن يمارسن الزنى جسديًا. 
*ثانيًا: *يرى  قلة من الدارسين أن ما ورد في هذا الأصحاح والأصحاح الثالث لم يكن إلاّ  مجرد رؤيا أو قصة رمزية، قدمت للشعب للكشف عن بشاعة سقوطهم وانحرافهم عن  عبادة الله الحيّ وخيانتهم له عوض الالتزام بالعهد المقدس معه، ومع هذا كله  فالله يطلبهم ويود أن يردهم إليه مقدسًا إياهم؛ غير أن غالبيّة الدارسين  يرون أن ما جاء هنا هو حقيقة واقعة وأن الله أراد أن يختبر النبي المرارة  الشديدة معه بسبب انحراف إسرائيل، ويعلن للبشريّة مدى رعاية الله وحبه  للإنسان. وكما يقول *الأب شيريمون: *[وصفت الكلمة الإلهية اهتمام الله  وعنايته بنا على لسان هوشع النبي تحت رمز أورشليم كزانية، التي انحرفت في  غيرة مملوءة جحودًا... إنه يقارن أورشليم (النفس البشريّة) بامرأة زانية  تطلب رجلاً آخر، ويقارن محبته لنا برجل يموت في محبة عروسه. فصلاح الله  ومحبته يعلنهما على الدوام لكل البشر، إنهما لا يغلبان إلاّ بكفِّنا نحن عن  الاهتمام بخلاصنا، وهروبنا من اهتمام الله بنا، كما لو أنها قهرت بشرورنا.  لذلك فإنها لا تُقارن إلاّ برجل محترق بنيران الحب من أجل امرأته إذ يذوب  من أجل محبته لها قدر ما يراها تستخف مستهينة به(14).] 
*ثالثًا: *يرى  غالبيّة الدارسين أن النبي تزوج جومر وأحبها جدًا وعندئذ اكتشف ما كانت  عليه من زنى (سواء بالمفهوم الجسدي العام أو مجرد الارتباط بعبادة البعل)،  فأبقاها له زوجة ولم يطلقها، وإن كان البعض يرى أن النبي قد تزوجها وهو  يعلم ماضيها، وأنه ارتضى هذا من أجل الأمر الإلهي محققًا بحياته صورة رمزية  لما كان حادثًا بين الله وشعبه. 
*رابعًا: *كلمة  "جومر" في العبرية تعني نهاية الكمال خاصة كمال الفشل، أما "دبلايم" فتعني  كعكة مزدوجة من التين المضغوط أو أقراص الزبيب. وكان هذا النوع من الكعك  يستخدم في الاحتفالات الخاصة بعبادة البعل، إذ قيل عن بني إسرائيل أنهم:  "ملتفتون إلى الآلهة الغريبة ومحبون لأقراص الزبيب" (3: 1). وكأن أكل الكعك  المحشو بأقراص الزبيب أو التين قد ارتبط ارتباطًا وثيقًا بعبادة الآلهة  الغريبة. هكذا زواج هوشع النبي بجومر ابنة دبلايم إنما يشير إلى الارتباط  بشعب إسرائيل الذي بلغ كمال الفشل (جومر) المولود عن العبادة الوثنية  ورجاساتها (دبلايم)، أو كأن إسرائيل وقد صارت جومر إنما هي ابنة دبلايم، أي  ابنة الحفلات الرجسة التي انتشرت في كل البلاد. صارت أشبه بكعكة مقدمة  للبعل، طعامًا رجسًا ومائدة نجسة للشيطان وأتباعه! 
 كما بقيت  جومر في شرها تلد أبناء زنا بالرغم من زواجها من رجل طاهر ونبي مبارك هكذا  بقى إسرائيل في زناه الروحي بالرغم من إعلانات الله له عن اتحاده معه. لم  يتنجس هوشع بسبب جومر بل صارت جومر في دينونة أقسى من أجل زواجها بالنبي ما  لم تكن قد ندمت ورجعت بالطهارة إلى رجلها، وهكذا أن لم يرجع إسرائيل  بالإيمان إلى الله تكون عقوبته أشد وأمرّ! 
يرى *القديس جيروم*  في جومر الزانية صورة رمزية للكنيسة، إذ يقول: [ماذا أقول عن زواج النبي  بزانية، هذه التي هي رمز للكنيسة التي جُمعت إما من الأمم أو اليهود؟! فقد  أُقيمت أولاً بواسطة ابراهيم من عابدي الأوثان، والآن قد جحدت المخلص فأكدت  أنها خائنة له. لهذا فهي تُحرم إلى فترة طويلة من مذبحها وكهنتها  وأنبيائها، وتبقى أيامًا طويلة حتى تعود إلى رجلها الأول (2: 7؛ 3: 11)، إذ  يكمل الأمم يخلص إسرائيل (رو 11: 25 - 26)(15).] 
ويقول *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*:  [كما أنه في القديم أخذوا زانيات كزوجات لهم، هكذا قبِل الله الطبيعة التي  قامت بدور زانية كعروس له (بلا فساد)، وقد أعلن الأنبياء من البداية أن  هذا قد حدث بالنسبة للمجمع اليهودي (إر3؛ حز 23: 4 - 5، 11). لكن هذه  العروس كانت جاحدة بالنسبة لرجلها، أما الكنيسة فإذ خلصت من الشرور التي  قبلتها عن آبائها استمرت محتضنة عريسها(16).] 
يقول الرب لهوشع*: "لأن الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب"*  [ع1]، وجاءت الترجمة اليونانية: "لأن الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب"، وكأن  الزنا إنما هو وضع طبيعي للإنسان بتركه الرب وانحلاله عن الاتحاد مع عريس  نفسه الأبدي. والعجيب أن الله لا يقول: "لأن إسرائيل" بل يقول: "لأن  الأرض"، وكما رأينا في المقدمة أن إسرائيل بانحنائها نحو الأمور الأرضية  صارت أرضًا بلا سماء. أقول أننا إذ نلتحم بالتراب نسمع الصوت الإلهي: "لأنك  تراب (أرض) وإلى تراب تعود" (تك 3: 19)، نعود إلى حيث اشتهى القلب وتحول  إليه. أما إذا خلعنا الإنسان الترابي القديم الذي لبسناه بانتسابنا لآدم  الترابي، ولبسنا الإنسان الجديد الذي على صورة يسوعنا السماوي فنسمع الصوت  الإلهي: "لأنك سماء وإلى السماء تعود". لقد حملت فيك السماوي وصار إنسانك  الداخلي سماء، لذا تعود إلى حيث اشتهيت وإلى ما صرت عليه، إلى السماء  عينها! 
إذ صرنا أرضًا  بتركنا العريس السماوي، ماذا يفعل معنا هذا العريس المحب لعروسه؟ لقد حمل  جسدنا الترابي لكن بغير فساد، ونزل إلى أرضنا التي التصق قلبنا بها دون أن  يكون للزمنيات موضع في قلبه، وإنما ليجعل منا "أرضًا جديدة وسماء جديدة"  (رؤ 21: 1)، الأرض التي قيل عنها يسكنها البرّ نفسه أيّ الرب السماوي سر  تبريرنا. 
*3. أولاد زنى*
لم يطلب منه  الرب أن يتزوج بامرأة زانية فحسب، وإنما ينجب منها أولاد زنى، يحدد الله  أسماءهم: يزرعيل ولورحامة ولوعمي. لا يعني هذا أنهم ثمرة زنا، وإنما مجرد  ميلادهم من أم زانية كانت مرتبطة بالبعل أو الوثنية حُسبوا أولاد زنى، مع  أنهم أبناء النبي(17)، إلى أن يقبلوا رسالة أبيهم ويرفضوا روح أمهم القديم.  
 *أولاً: *"يزرعيل  تعني "الله يزرع"، الولد الأول لهوشع وجومر، وهو يشير إلى أن ما يزرعه  فينا من تأديبات إنما هو ثمر عملنا. يزرعيل يذكرنا بما فعله ياهو مع يورام  بن آخاب وإيزابل الشريرة التي قتلت وورثت حقل نابوت اليزرعيلي، فلحست  الكلاب دمها في ذات الحقل الذي اغتصبه (1 مل 9-10). لقد طلبت الحقل  اغتصابًا وسفكت دمًا بريئًا لنواله، فنالت شهوة قلبها، نالت هلاكًا في نفس  الموضع، كثمرة طبيعية لتصرفاتها. يقول الرب عن بني إسرائيل: "صاروا رجسًا  كما أحبوا" (9: 10). ما يحبه الإنسان إنما يناله بثماره الطبيعية. من أحب  الأرض الزائلة وشهوات الجسد الفاسدة نال فسادًا وصار أرضًا، ومن أحب الله  السماوي الأبدي ينعم بالحياة الخالدة. 
*ثانيًا*:  "لورحامة" تعني (لا أرحم). عندما لا يرحم الإنسان نفسه يسقط تحت الارتباط  بعبادة البعل لا يتوقع رحمة من قبل الله، فإن الاستهانة بطول أناة الله  ورحمته يذخر غضبًا في يوم الغضب (رو 2: 5). 
يقول الرب*:  "لأني لا أعود أرحم بيت إسرائيل أيضًا بل أنزعهم نزعًا، وأما بيت يهوذا  فأرحمهم وأخلصهم بالرب إلههم، ولا أخلصهم بقوس وبسيف وبحرب وبخيل وبفرسان"* [ع6-7]. 
لقد انغمس  إسرائيل في الشر فانسحب عن الله مخلصه، لا يستطيع القوس ولا السيف ولا  الخيل ولا الفرسان أن تخلصه، أما يهوذا الذي يشير إلى كنيسة العهد الجديد  التي هي جسد المسيح الخارج من سبط يهوذا فخلاصها إنما بالرب إلهها. 
يقول عن  المخلص: "الرب إلههم"، فمن جهة ينسب نفسه إليهم بكونه إلههم إذا تقدسوا  فصار معتزًا بهم كما يدعو نفسه إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب، ولا ينسب  نفسه للأشرار، إذ يقول لهم: "*وأنا لا أكون لكم*" [ع9]، والترجمة اليونانية: "أنا لست يهوه بالنسبة لكم". 
يقول الرب: "أخلصهم بالرب إلههم"، فالمتحدث هو الآب عن الابن المخلص. وكما يقول *الأب نوفاتيان*:  [إن كان الله يقول أنه يخلص بالله، وإذ هو لا يخلص إلاّ بالمسيح، فلماذا  يتردد إنسان ما في دعوة المسيح الله، مادام الآب يعلن ذلك في الكتاب  المقدس؟! نعم أن كان الله الآب لا يخلص إلاّ بالله، فلا يستطيع أحد أن يخلص  بواسطة الله الآب ما لم يعترف أن المسيح هو الله، الذي فيه وبه يعد الله  أن يهب خلاصه18).] 
*ثالثًا: *"لوعمي"  وتعني (ليس عمي) أو (ليس شعبي)، لأن كلمة "عم" في الكلدانية تعني (شعب) أو  (قبيلة). فإن كانت الخطية تلد "لا رحمة"، فإن مرارة عدم الرحمة هي حرمان  الإنسان من الانتساب لله أو حرمانه من انتساب الله له. فمن كان منتسبًا  للبعل كيف يمكن أن ينتسب لله؟ غاية ما ننعم به هو التمتع بأورشليم الجديدة  النازلة من السماء (رؤ 21: 2) التي هي "مسكن الله مع الناس، وهو سيسكن معهم  وهم يكونون له شعبًا والله نفسه يكون معهم إلهًا لهم" (رؤ 21: 3). 




ثالثا تعليق بسيط:ـ
سوف ناتى بالنص كامل ونسير معه لنفهم
*سِفْرُ هُوشَع*

*الإصحَاحُ الأَوَّلُ*​ 
*زوجة هوشع وأبناؤه*
1  قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي صَارَ إِلَى هُوشَعَ بْنِ بِئِيرِي فِي أَيَّامِ  عُزِّيَّا وَيُوثَامَ وَآحَازَ وَحَزَقِيَّا مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا وَفِي  أَيَّامِ يَرُبْعَامَ بْنِ يُوآشَ مَلِكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: 2أَوَّّلَ مَا  كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ هُوشَعَ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِهُوشَعَ: «اذْهَبْ خُذْ  لِنَفْسِكَ امْرَأَةَ زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ  زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ!». 3فَذَهَبَ وَأَخَذَ جُومَرَ بِنْتَ  دِبْلاَيِمَ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ ابْناً. 4فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ:  «ادْعُ اسْمَهُ يَزْرَعِيلَ لأَنَّنِي بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أُعَاقِبُ بَيْتَ  يَاهُو عَلَى دَمِ يَزْرَعِيلَ وَأُبِيدُ مَمْلَكَةَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.  5وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنِّي أَكْسِرُ قَوْسَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي  وَادِي يَزْرَعِيلَ». 6ثُمَّ حَبِلَتْ أَيْضاً وَوَلَدَتْ بِنْتاً فَقَالَ  لَهُ: «ادْعُ اسْمَهَا لُورُحَامَةَ لأَنِّي لاَ أَعُودُ أَرْحَمُ بَيْتَ  إِسْرَائِيلَ أَيْضاً بَلْ أَنْزِعُهُمْ نَزْعاً. 7وَأَمَّا بَيْتُ  يَهُوذَا فَأَرْحَمُهُمْ وَأُخَلِّصُهُمْ بِالرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِمْ وَلاَ  أُخَلِّصُهُمْ بِقَوْسٍ وَبِسَيْفٍ وَبِحَرْبٍ وَبِخَيْلٍ وَبِفُرْسَانٍ».  8ثُمَّ فَطَمَتْ لُورُحَامَةَ وَحَبِلَتْ فَوَلَدَتِ ابْناً. 9فَقَالَ:  «ادْعُ اسْمَهُ لُوعَمِّي لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ شَعْبِي وَأَنَا لاَ أَكُونُ  لَكُمْ. 10لَكِنْ يَكُونُ عَدَدُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَرَمْلِ الْبَحْرِ  الَّذِي لاَ يُكَالُ وَلاَ يُعَدُّ وَيَكُونُ عِوَضاً عَنْ أَنْ يُقَالَ  لَهُمْ: لَسْتُمْ شَعْبِي يُقَالُ لَهُمْ: أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ.  11وَيُجْمَعُ بَنُو يَهُوذَا وَبَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ مَعاً وَيَجْعَلُونَ  لأَنْفُسِهِمْ رَأْساً وَاحِداً وَيَصْعَدُونَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ لأَنَّ يَوْمَ  يَزْرَعِيلَ عَظِيمٌ».
1)يقول الرب مُحدث هوشع قائل
"خذ لنفسك امراة زنى واولاد زنا"
والسبب يعلله الرب فيقول
"لان الارض قد زنت وانه تاركه الرب"
فاذا سايرنا من يرفض التفسير الرمزى فنقول لهم
 ما تفسيركم لزنا الارض؟
فهل الارض تملك اعضاء تزنى به؟
ومع من زنت الارض؟
وهل يمكن لنا ان نرجم الارض لانه زنت؟
اشياء لا يقدر ان يجب عليه المُشكك لانه كما قال رب المجد
"مبصرون لا يرون"
+فالرب يقول له سميه يزراعيل
لانى سوف اعاقب بيت ياهو,وابيد اسرئيل,
+ولدت زوجه هوشع بنت فسماه  لورحامة
لانى لا ارحم اسرئيل
+وولد  لورحمة اسمه لوعمى
لُوعَمِّي لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ شَعْبِي وَأَنَا لاَ أَكُونُ لَكُمْ
فما دخل هوشع وزوجته وابنائه باسرئيل والارض التى زنت؟
>>بالطبع اذا فسرنا الامر بمفهوم روحى سوف نصل للغرض الاساسى<<
ولكن ان فسرنا النص حرفيا فكيف تزنى الارض
ولكن ان فسرنا روحيا سوف نصل للغرض وللمعنى الصحيح
دعنا نفهم ماذا اراد الله
كيف يطلب من نبيه ان ياخذ امراة زانية من عبدة البعل وعملهم  البغاء؟
 (قض 8: 33) كما يذكرهم الكتاب المقدس "زنوا وراء البعليم وجعلوا لهم بعل بريث الها"
فالمقصود هنا بالزنا عبادة الوثن"بعل بريث"
فطلب الله من هوشع ان ياخذ امراة زانية
والزنا المقصود به هو اتباع اله غيرة لذلك صارت زانيه
ولم يبالغ الكتاب فى هذا الوصف بل ليوضح مدى خطية البعد عن الاله الحق.
فكم شدة النجاسة من الزنا هكذ ترك الله اشد من نجاسه الزنا


ولم يذكر الكتاب هل مارست البغاء ام لاء لان الزنا المقصود هنا اتباع اله اخر
(1اخبار 5: 25)خانوا اله ابائهم وزنوا وراء الهة شعوب الارض الذين طردهم الرب من امامهم" 
+ وقد قال الرب لهوشع اذهب خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى وأولاد زنى. لأن الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب
والسؤال الهام للمشكك هنا
ان كان الله يقصد الحرف
فقال اذهب خذ امراة زنا
فهذا شىء مقبول للعقل
اما ما لا يقبله العلق هو

 قوله خد اولاد زنا فماذا يقصد؟
سؤال لم يقدران يجيب عليه المُشكك
فنقول له
ان زوجة هوشع واولادة يعيشون فى ارض زنت
اى تركت الله وتبعت الاوثان
فمن الطبيعى ان من يخرج من تلك الارض يُسمى ابناء زنى
فالشىء البديهى هو ان هولاء الاولاد من صلبه
اذا فهم ليسو اولاد زنا بالمعنى الحرفى
واولاد الزنا يكونون ليس من صلبه
المقصود بقول  الرب لهوشع هو إذهب واشتر امرأة وثنية مملوكة للغير لنفسك كمحبة الرب لبنى  إسرائيل وهم ملتفتون إلى آلهة أخرى ويقدمون لها أقراص الزبيب لاسترضائها  فاشتراها لنفسه بثمن كما اشترانا الرب لنفسه بثمن.
فاخيرا نقول للاخ معاذ عليان صاحب الشبه
الحرف يقتل يا سيد
لماذا لا تتبع اراء الاباء
وفكرهم
ومن اقامك مفسر للكتاب المقدس؟
فكيف يامر الله ابنائه بالزنا وهو يقول لا تزنى


فالله يقول خذ امراة زنا واولاد زنا
فان اخذناه بالمعنى الحرفى
لاصبحت زيجة شرعيه لانة سوف ياخذة له وينجب
وان كانت بالمعنى الرمزى لفهمنا ما وضحته لك اعلى
ان المراة ليست زانية والاولاد ليسو كذلك بل
كل ما فعلوة هو انهم ذهبو وراء اله اخر



رابعا تامل روحى:ـ
الرب بكل تاكيد يُريد ان يوضح هنا ما  يعانيه هوشع
حيث عاش مع امراة وثنيه
فقد قاسى الكثيروتالم كثير وتعب كثير

بسبب معرفتة لمصير امراتة واولاده
فمصيرهم بحيرة الكبريت
فالله بذلك يُريد ان يرينا كيف تالم من اجلنا
فالله(يمثل هوشع)
والمراة الزانية(نحن المدعون ابناء له)
فالله يقول لقد اخذت لنفسى امراة زانية
فالله عريسنا
كما قال الرسول
"خطبتكم كعذراء للمسيح"
اذا فكم يتالم العريس حينما يجد زوجته ليست سويه
هكذا تالم الله حينما وجدنا نعبد الوثن
فالوثن ليس اصنام واحجار فقط
بل ان الجرى والهث وراء المال تُعد   .زنا
بل محبة هذا العالم  تُعد زنا
وحبنا لاى شخص اكتر من الله تُعد زنا
وهكذا على نفس المقياس
المجد الباطل والكبرياء والتشامخ.......الخ تُعد زنا

فنعود لمشاعر العريس الذى يجد زوجته زانيه
فيظن انه قد تم خداعه لانه لم ياخذ امراة كامله السُمعة
فبالتالى سوف يعيد تفكيرة فارتباطة به
وربما تصل للانفصال والطلاق
ولكن هذا امر العريس العادى
اما الله فهو من خطبنا بنفسه ولم يجبره احد على تلك الزيجة الروحية
بل والاكثر فهو يعرف اننا زُناه 
ولكن حبه قد غلبه فاراد  لنا حياة الطهارة
فنزل من اعلى السماوات ليفدينا
وهنا نشعر بمشاعر الاب الذى بذل ابنه الوحيد
يا ليتنا نصحو
ونفكر جيد فى عريس نفسنا
يا ليتنا نبتعد عن الزنا وعن الاوثان
فكليهما بنفس المعنى فالكتاب
الزنا+الاوثان=هلاك ابدى

يا ليتنا ندرك حب الله لنا
يا ليتنا نحبه مثلما احبنا
لكى نُسمعه قلبنا يقول
"انا لحبيبى وحبيبى لى"
فنجدة يقول
تعالو الى رثو الملك المعد لكم
والمجد لله دائما
سرجيوس
sssargiousss


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 مايو 2011)

سلام ونعمه رد قوي سرجيوس
الرب يباركك
 تسمح لي باضافه بسيطه
 من قاموس الكتاب المقدس يشرح كلمه زنا 
 ويوضح انها تاتي مجازيا احيانا\
*زِنا | زنى*

الزنى (الزنا) خطيئة تلوث حياة الإنسان ونفسه وتنجسه وتستحق عقاب الله الصارم حسب إعلاناته. وهي:
       (1) المعنى الموسوي - كل اتصال جنسي غير شرعي. كأن يضاجع رجل امرأة غيره،  أو فتاة مخطوبة لرجل آخر، أو فتاة حرة غير مخطوبة الخ. وكان عقاب هذه  الخطيئة      الرجم والموت (لا 20: 10 و تث 22: 22-29). وهناك تفاصيل عديدة بخصوص هذه      الخطيئة وطريقة إظهارها ومعاقبتها في أسفار موسى (عد 5: 11-31).
      (2) المعنى المسيحي - كل      نجاسة في الفكر والكلام والأعمال. وكل ما يشتم منه شيء من ذلك ولعل هذا المعنى مأخوذ من الوصية السابعة بتفسير      المسيح في موعظته على الجبل (خر 20: 14 وتث 5: 18 ومت 5: 27 و 28).
       (3) المعنى المجازي - الانحراف عن العبادة للإله الحقيقي إلى الآلهة  الوثنية. أو كل عدم أمانة بالنسبة للعهد مع الله (ار 3: 8 و 9 وحز 23: 37 و  43 هو 2: 2-13). وقد وردت هذه اللفظة في الكتاب المقدس كثيراً للدلالة على  خيانة شعلة على خيانة شعب الله ونكثهم للعهود المقدسة وكأن الله يطلب كل  قلوبنا المحبة باعتباره زوجاً ينتظر من عروسه كل قلبها.​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 مايو 2011)

*رد القمص مرقس عزيز خليل*​كيف يأمر  الله نبيه هوشع أن يتخذ زوجة زانية
ربما يدهش  البعض كيف يأمر الله نبيه هوشع أن يرتبط بإمرأة زانية كزوجة له وينجب منها أولاد  زنى، إذ يقول له: "إذهب خذ لنفسك إمرأة زنى وأولاد زنى، لأن الأرض قد زنت زناً  تاركة الرب" (هوشع 1: 2).
فتعبير  "إمرأة زنى" (هوشع 2: 1)، فى الانجيلزية تترجم harlot وليس adultress، أى أنها لا تعنى مجرد إمرأة زانية بطريقة جسدية حسب المفهوم العام  وإنما تعنى إنسانة مكرسة حياتها للبعل، فتحسب زانية من أجل إرتباطها بالبعل، خاصة  وان عبادة البعل إرتبطت بارتكاب الزنا، فقد وجدت ناذرات يكرسن حياتهن للبغى لحساب  البعل، ولعل جومر بنت دبلايم كانت من فئة هؤلاء النازرات.
فى الواقع  أن العبادة الوثنية فى ذاتها كانت تدعى زنا harlotry، حتى ان مجرد الإرتباط بالعابدين للبعل يكفى أن يعطى للإنسان هذا  اللقب حتى وإن لم يمارس الزنى. فقد إرتبطت غالبية الإسرائيليات فى ذلك الحين إن لم  يكن كلهن بعبادة الوثن، حتى صار يصعب وربما يستحيل آن يجد النبى إمرأة له إلا من  عابدات البعل، لكن ليس جميعهن كن يمارسن الزنى جسدياً. 
وبالرجوع  الى الآية كاملة يتضح التفسير " قال الرب لهوشع أذهب خذ لنفسك إمرأة زنا وأولاد زنا  لان الارض قد زنت زنا تاركة الرب".
يتضح من  الآية بصورة واضحة أن الزنا هنا بمعنى ترك الله والذهاب الى عبادات أخرى. 
وبالرجوع  الى معنى كلمة "جومر" وأولادها يتضح المغزى العميق لطلب الله من هوشع.. فكلمة  "جومر" فى العبرية تعنى نهاية الكمال خاصة كمال الفشل، أما "دبلايم" فتعنى كعكة  مزدوجة من التين المضغوط أو أقراص الزبيب. وكان هذا النوع من الكعك يستخدم فى الإحتفالات الخاصة بعبادة البعل، إذ قيل عن بنى اسرائيل أنهم: "ملتفتون إلى الآلهة  الغريبة ومحبون لاقراص الزبيب " (هوشع 3: 1).
وكأن أكل  الكعك المحشو بأقراص الزبيب أو التين قد ارتبط إرتباطا وثيقا بعبادة الآلهة  الغريبة. هكذا زواج هوشع النبى بجومر إبنة دبلايم إنما يشير إلى الإرتباط بشعب  إسرائيل الذى بلغ كمال الفشل (جومر) المولود عن العبادة الوثنية ورجاساتها  (دبلايم)، أو كأن إسرائيل وقد صارت جومر إنما هى إبنة دبلايم، أى إبنة الحفلات  الرجسة التى إنتشرت فى كل البلاد. وصارت أشبه بكعكة مقدمة للبعل، طعاماً رجساً  ومائدة نجسة للشيطان وأتباعه!
كما بقيت  جومر فى شرها تلد أبناء زنا بالرغم من زواجها من رجل طاهر ونبى مبارك هكذا بقى  اسرائيل فى زناه الروحى بالرغم من إعلانات الله له عن إتحاده معه. لم يتنجس هوشع  بسبب جومر بل صارت جومر فى دينونة أقسى من أجل زواجها بالنبى ما لم تكن قد ندمت  ورجعت بالطهارة إلى رجلها، وهكذا إن لم يرجع إسرائيل بالإيمان إلى الله تكون عقوبته  أشد وأمّر!


----------



## حنا السرياني (7 مايو 2011)

عاشت ايدك علي الرد الرائع سرجيوس
الرب يباركك


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

* الرد على شبهة:  هل امر الله هوشع ان يتخذ امراة زانية؟*

*ولى عودة لاضافة صور مراجع طالما المتخلفين قصدى المسلمين بيفرحوا اوى باى صورة واى بدنجان يتقال* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105921​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

*امراة زنى يا جاهل مكتوبة فى اول عدد فى سفر هوشع ان الارض كلها زنت تاركة الرب
يعنى تركوا الرب والتصقوا بالاله الوثنية 
**اوَّلَ مَا كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ هُوشَعَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِهُوشَعَ: «اذْهَبْ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ امْرَأَةَ زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى،*​* لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ*

*لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ*
*لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ*
*لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ*
*لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ*
*لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ*
*لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ*
*لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ*
*لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ*​*شايفها يا اعمى القلب والنظر الارض زنت ازاى بتركها للرب كمل باقى السفر وانا شرحتهولك كلمة كلمة يا ابو بدلة انت يا اقرع 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

*المعنى المجازى والمعنى الحرفى يا عبيط يااقرع مفهاش اى شبهه
المعنى المجازى ان المراة هى اسرائيل المتمردة اللى تركت الرب وزنت وراء الهه اخرى واولادها هم شعب اسرائيل (اولاد زنى)
والمعنى الحرفى ان هوشع تزوج بامراة زنى اى تركت الرب وعبدت الهه وثنية واولادها اولاد زنى بمعنى انهم ساروا على نفس الطريق 
فسواء مجازى عن اسرائيل او حرفى عن امراة حقيقة
معنى الزنى فى كلتا الحالتين هو ترك الرب وعبادة الهه اخرى 
المعنى المجازى والحرفى ليس عن معنى الزنى  بل عن مفهوم زيجة هوشع هل باسرائيل كامراة متمردة ام بامراة حقيقة 
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 مايو 2011)

ولو شفنا النص العبري للايه
Hos 1:2 תחלת דבר־יהוה בהושׁע ויאמר יהוה אל־הושׁע לך קח־לך אשׁת זנונים[ whoredoms ]וילדי זנונים כי־זנה תזנה הארץ מאחרי יהוה׃

الكلمه العبريه זנונים وترجمت الي الانجليزي whoredoms 

ودي قال عنها قاموس استرونغ انها تعني مجازي

H2183
*זנוּן*
zânûn
zaw-noon'
From H2181; adultery; figuratively idolatry: - whoredom.
ولو كان يقصد جومر كانت بالفعل زانية لكان النص العبري أورد “أيشا زوناه” זנה (إمرأة/زوجة زانية).
... ولكنه استعمل تعبير *זנוּן*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

*ياحبيبى هو من كتر هياجنه مش فاهم هو بيقرا ايه
المجازى والحرفى عن زواج هوشع هل بامراة حقيقة ام باسرائيل كشعب متمرد
معنى الزنى ذاته محسوم بنص الكتاب انه الارض كلها زنت تاركة الرب
وفى هذة العبادات الوثنية قد يحدث ممارسات جنسية شهوانية لكن المقصود هنا هو المعنى العام لتمرد الشعب باكمله وعبادتهم لالهه اخرى غريبة عن الرب 

ترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين بيتكلموا عن الوضح التاريخى لاسرائيل لما بدا يهوشع عمله النبوى انه الشعب كله زاغ وراء الهه الامم 





وبتقول مقدمة الترجمة ان زواج هوشع بواحدة من شعبه كان اعتبار رمزى بين الرب وشعبه الخائن
فاصبح هوشع فى مكان الله الناظر لشعبه الخائن(اسرائيل المتمردة)
والله اتكلم فى كل السفر على لسان هوشع باعتباره رجلا لامراة متمردة 
فترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين قالوا ان زواج هوشع كان رمزا ولكنه حقيقة 

اقرا معايا
وركز فى اخر جملة ان امراة زنى عبارة رمزية وواضح ان جومر كان ليها علاقة بالعبادات الوثنية وطقوسها الشهوانية




الملخص 
لازم نعرف الخلفية التاريخية يا اقرع قبل متفسر انت مش بتقرا كتاب كعهيص
الخلفية التاريخية لاسرائيل وقت عمل هوشع النبوى هو ان اسرائيل شعب تمرد على الرب وتركه وعبد الهه الكنعانين وهذا هو المعنى المقصود بصريح الكتاب عن معنى الزنى فى هذا السفر
**لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ*
* زواج هوشع من جومر ليه تفسريين والتفسرين مترابطين مش منفصلين
التفسير الحرفى انه فعلا تزوج من امراة حقيقة لحم ودم وهذة المراة هى امراة زنى بالمفهوم المتعارف عليه فى السفر ترك الرب وعبادة الهه وثنية غريبة
والتفسير الرمزى ان هوشع ارتبط باسرائيل المراة المتمردة واولادها المتمردين اولاد الزنى اللى تركوا الههم وذهبوا وراء الهه غريبة
وفى كلا التفسرين مفهوم الزنى موحد وحدد فى بداية السفر يعنى ايه امراة زنى 

 وفى كلام كتير هيتقال بس الموضوع تافه ومش محتاج 

قولت فى نهاية بحثلك لو حد حاول يرد عليك من النصارى يخبرك
وانا بقولك  منتدى الكنيسة العربية مفتوح ليك لو تعرف تناقض ما قولته اتفضل
التفسير الحرفى والمجازى بخصوص مفهوم الزيجة وليس عن مفهوم الزنى اقرا الجملة دى عشر مرات قبل متنام 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

*نصوص توضح مفهوم الزنى المقصود من خلال سفر هوشع النبى
العدد الاول
** أَوَّلَ مَا كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ هُوشَعَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِهُوشَعَ: «اذْهَبْ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ امْرَأَةَ زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى، لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ** 
العدد الثانى
**2 حَاكِمُوا أُمَّكُمْ حَاكِمُوا، لأَنَّهَا لَيْسَتِ امْرَأَتِي وَأَنَا لَسْتُ رَجُلَهَا، لِكَيْ تَعْزِلَ زِنَاهَا عَنْ وَجْهِهَا وَفِسْقَهَا مِنْ بَيْنِ ثَدْيَيْهَا،*
*3 لِئَلاَّ أُجَرِّدَهَا عُرْيَانَةً وَأَوْقِفَهَا كَيَوْمِ وِلاَدَتِهَا، وَأَجْعَلَهَا كَقَفْرٍ، وَأُصَيِّرَهَا كَأَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ، وَأُمِيتَهَا بِالْعَطَشِ.*
*4 وَلاَ أَرْحَمُ أَوْلاَدَهَا لأَنَّهُمْ أَوْلاَدُ زِنًى.*
*العدد الثالث*
*وَأُعَاقِبُهَا عَلَى أَيَّامِ بَعْلِيمَ الَّتِي فِيهَا كَانَتْ تُبَخِّرُ لَهُمْ وَتَتَزَيَّنُ بِخَزَائِمِهَا وَحُلِيهَا وَتَذْهَبُ وَرَاءَ مُحِبِّيهَا وَتَنْسَانِي أَنَا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.*
*14 «لكِنْ هأَنَذَا أَتَمَلَّقُهَا وَأَذْهَبُ بِهَا إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَأُلاَطِفُهَا،*
*العدد الرابع*
*وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَنَّكِ تَدْعِينَنِي: رَجُلِي، وَلاَ تَدْعِينَنِي بَعْدُ بَعْلِي.*
*17 وَأَنْزِعُ أَسْمَاءَ الْبَعْلِيمِ مِنْ فَمِهَا، فَلاَ تُذْكَرُ أَيْضًا بِأَسْمَائِهَا.*

*العدد الخامس يوضح ان الله سيقول ل ورحامة  وللوعمى سيقول لهم الرب انت شعبى *
*وَأَزْرَعُهَا لِنَفْسِي فِي الأَرْضِ، وَأَرْحَمُ لُورُحَامَةَ، وَأَقُولُ لِلُوعَمِّي: أَنْتَ شَعْبِي، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ: أَنْتَ إِلهِي*
*العدد السادس*
*وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: «اذْهَبْ أَيْضًا أَحْبِبِ امْرَأَةً حَبِيبَةَ صَاحِبٍ وَزَانِيَةً، كَمَحَبَّةِ الرَّبِّ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَهُمْ مُلْتَفِتُونَ إِلَى آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى وَمُحِبُّونَ لأَقْرَاصِ الزَّبِيبِ*
*العدد السابع *
*وَقُلْتُ لَهَا: «تَقْعُدِينَ أَيَّامًا كَثِيرَةً لاَ تَزْنِي وَلاَ تَكُونِي لِرَجُل، وَأَنَا كَذلِكَ لَكِ*
*العدد الثامن*
*فَيَأْكُلُونَ وَلاَ يَشْبَعُونَ، وَيَزْنُونَ وَلاَ يَكْثُرُونَ، لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ تَرَكُوا عِبَادَةَ الرَّبِّ.*
*العدد التاسع*
*إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ زَانِيًا يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ فَلاَ يَأْثَمُ يَهُوذَا. وَلاَ تَأْتُوا إِلَى الْجِلْجَالِ وَلاَ تَصْعَدُوا إِلَى بَيْتِ آوَنَ وَلاَ تَحْلِفُوا: حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ.*
*العدد العاشر*
*مَتَى انْتَهَتْ مُنَادَمَتُهُمْ زَنَوْا زِنًى. أَحَبَّ مَجَانُّهَا، أَحَبُّوا الْهَوَانَ
العدد الحادى عشر
** أَفْعَالُهُمْ لاَ تَدَعُهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى إِلهِهِمْ، لأَنَّ رُوحَ الزِّنَى فِي بَاطِنِهِمْ، وَهُمْ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ الرَّبَّ.*
*العدد الثانى عشر*
*في بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ رَأَيْتُ أَمْرًا فَظِيعًا. هُنَاكَ زَنَى أَفْرَايِمُ. تَنَجَّسَ إِسْرَائِيلُ.*


----------



## Critic (7 مايو 2011)

رائع ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخوتى الغاليين
عالمرور
نورتم الموضوع واضفتم اشياء جميله
الرب يبارككم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مايو 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## The Dragon Christian (9 مايو 2011)

يقول معاذ : كما انت نقلت عنه الاتي :



> *الكنيسة الارثوذكسية الرمزية مرفوضة !*​ *                                  يتكلم البعض من الارثوذكس ويقول أن هذه القصة                                  رمزية ولكن  هذا مرفوض في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية وليس                                  رمزاً بل هو أمر الرب  لهوشع أن يتزوج من إمرأة زنا                                  وهذا ما يؤكده القمص أنطونيوس فكري  عندما قال                                  (5)
> 
> **
> 
> ...


اولا نشوف ما قاله القس انطونيوس فكري/:
--والزوجة هنا تمثل شعب الله. وهذا الشعب يزنى زنا روحي بعبادته للأوثان وزنا جسدي  أيضاً.....

 ---وهناك أراء تقول أن هذه القصة رمزية أو مجرد رؤيا. ولكن هذا الرأي مرفوض 

ويكمل ابونا [ وهذا الجزء لم ياتي به معاذ لا اعلم لماذ؟]!!
وقد تكون هذه الزوجة من هؤلاء اللواتي ينذرن أنفسهن في هياكل الأوثان للزنا الجسدي  لحساب البعل الإله الوثني.
جومر بنت دبلايم: جومر تعني نهاية الكمال خاصة كمال الفشل. ودبلايم تعني  كعكة من التين المضغوط أو أقراص الزبيب. وكان هذا النوع من الكعك يستخدم في  الاحتفالات الخاصة بالبعل (هو1:3) والمعنى  أن عبادة الأوثان تقود لكمال الفشل. 

اذا ابونا كان يعرض اراء وقال هذا الرائ مرفض لم يقل هذه الاراء.. [ الرؤيا ]
----------------------------------
ننتقل للتدليس علي ابونا تادرس يعقوب ولا اعلم لماذا اقتس من تفسيره ؟!!!!

قال معاذ ما اقتبسه من تفسير ابونا تادرس:

*وأيضاً نفس هذا الكلام أكده القمص تادرس يعقوب  								ملطي عندما قال 								 (6):
*


> * 								(يرى قلة من الدارسين أن ما ورد في هذا الأصحاح  								والأصحاح   الثالث لم يكن إلاّ مجرد رؤيا أو قصة  								رمزية، قدمت للشعب للكشف عن   بشاعة سقوطهم  								وانحرافهم عن عبادة الله الحيّ وخيانتهم له عوض  	 		 					الالتزام بالعهد المقدس معه، ومع هذا كله فالله  								يطلبهم  ويود  أن يردهم إليه مقدسًا إياهم؛ 								غير أن  غالبيّة  الدارسين يرون  								أن ما جاء هنا هو حقيقة واقعة وأن الله  أراد أن  		 						يختبر النبي المرارة الشديدة معه بسبب انحراف  								 إسرائيل، ويعلن للبشريّة مدى رعاية الله  								وحبه للإنسان )*



نشوف بقي تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب قال ايه :
*. جومر بنت دبلايم*
ربما يدهش  البعض كيف يأمر الله نبيه أن يرتبط بامرأة زانية كزوجة له وينجب منها أولاد زنى، إذ  يقول له: *"اِذهب خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى، لأن الأرض قد زنت زنًا تاركة الرب"*  [ع2]. 
*أولاً:  *اختلف البعض في تفسير تعبير "امرأة زنى" (1: 2)، ففي الإنجليزية تترجم  harlot وليس adultress ، لذا يرى البعض أنها لا تعني مجرد امرأة زانية بطريقة جسدية حسب  المفهوم العام، وإنما تعني إنسانة مكرسة حياتها للبعل، فتحسب زانية من أجل ارتباطها  بالبعل، خاصة وأن عبادة البعل ارتبطت بارتكاب الزنا، فقد وجدت نازرات يكرسن حياتهن  للبغي لحساب البعل، ولعل جومر بنت دبلايم كانت من فئة هؤلاء الناذرات(12).  
في الواقع  أن عبادة الوثنية في ذاتها كانت تدعى زنا harlotry ، حتى أن مجرد الارتباط بالعابدين للبعل يكفي أن يعطي للإنسان هذا  اللقب، حتى وإن لم يمارس الزنى(13). ولعل هذا الرأي أقرب إلى الحقيقة فقد ارتبطت  غالبيّة الإسرائيليات في ذلك الحين أن لم يكن كلهن بعبادة الوثن، حتى صار يصعب،  وربما يستحيل أن يجد النبي امرأة له إلاّ من عابدات البعل، لكن ليس جميعهن كن  يمارسن الزنى جسديًا. 
*ثانيًا: *يرى قلة من الدارسين أن ما ورد في هذا الأصحاح والأصحاح الثالث لم يكن  إلاّ مجرد رؤيا أو قصة رمزية، قدمت للشعب للكشف عن بشاعة سقوطهم وانحرافهم عن عبادة  الله الحيّ وخيانتهم له عوض الالتزام بالعهد المقدس معه، ومع هذا كله فالله يطلبهم  ويود أن يردهم إليه مقدسًا إياهم؛ غير أن غالبيّة الدارسين يرون أن ما جاء هنا هو  حقيقة واقعة وأن الله أراد أن يختبر النبي المرارة الشديدة معه بسبب انحراف  إسرائيل، ويعلن للبشريّة مدى رعاية الله وحبه للإنسان. وكما يقول *الأب شيريمون:  *[وصفت الكلمة الإلهية اهتمام الله وعنايته بنا على لسان هوشع النبي تحت رمز  أورشليم كزانية، التي انحرفت في غيرة مملوءة جحودًا... إنه يقارن أورشليم (النفس  البشريّة) بامرأة زانية تطلب رجلاً آخر، ويقارن محبته لنا برجل يموت في محبة عروسه.  فصلاح الله ومحبته يعلنهما على الدوام لكل البشر، إنهما لا يغلبان إلاّ بكفِّنا نحن  عن الاهتمام بخلاصنا، وهروبنا من اهتمام الله بنا، كما لو أنها قهرت بشرورنا. لذلك  فإنها لا تُقارن إلاّ برجل محترق بنيران الحب من أجل امرأته إذ يذوب من أجل محبته  لها قدر ما يراها تستخف مستهينة به(14).] 
*ثالثًا: *يرى غالبيّة الدارسين أن النبي تزوج جومر وأحبها جدًا وعندئذ اكتشف ما  كانت عليه من زنى (سواء بالمفهوم الجسدي العام أو مجرد الارتباط بعبادة البعل)،  فأبقاها له زوجة ولم يطلقها، وإن كان البعض يرى أن النبي قد تزوجها وهو يعلم  ماضيها، وأنه ارتضى هذا من أجل الأمر الإلهي* محققًا بحياته صورة رمزية لما كان  حادثًا بين الله وشعبه.* 
*رابعًا: *كلمة "جومر" في العبرية تعني نهاية الكمال خاصة كمال الفشل، أما  "دبلايم" فتعني كعكة مزدوجة من التين المضغوط أو أقراص الزبيب. وكان هذا النوع من  الكعك يستخدم في الاحتفالات الخاصة بعبادة البعل، إذ قيل عن بني إسرائيل أنهم:  "ملتفتون إلى الآلهة الغريبة ومحبون لأقراص الزبيب" (3: 1). وكأن أكل الكعك المحشو  بأقراص الزبيب أو التين قد ارتبط ارتباطًا وثيقًا بعبادة الآلهة الغريبة. هكذا زواج  هوشع النبي بجومر ابنة دبلايم إنما يشير إلى الارتباط بشعب إسرائيل الذي بلغ كمال  الفشل (جومر) المولود عن العبادة الوثنية ورجاساتها (دبلايم)، أو *كأن إسرائيل وقد  صارت جومر إنما هي ابنة دبلايم، أي ابنة الحفلات الرجسة التي انتشرت في كل البلاد.  صارت أشبه بكعكة مقدمة للبعل، طعامًا رجسًا ومائدة نجسة للشيطان وأتباعه!  *
 كما بقيت  جومر في شرها تلد أبناء زنا بالرغم من زواجها من رجل طاهر ونبي مبارك هكذا بقى  إسرائيل في زناه الروحي بالرغم من إعلانات الله له عن اتحاده معه. لم يتنجس هوشع  بسبب جومر بل صارت جومر في دينونة أقسى من أجل زواجها بالنبي ما لم تكن قد ندمت  ورجعت بالطهارة إلى رجلها، وهكذا أن لم يرجع إسرائيل بالإيمان إلى الله تكون عقوبته  أشد وأمرّ! 
يرى  *القديس جيروم* في جومر الزانية صورة رمزية للكنيسة، إذ يقول: [ماذا أقول عن  زواج النبي بزانية، هذه التي هي رمز للكنيسة التي جُمعت إما من الأمم أو اليهود؟!  فقد أُقيمت أولاً بواسطة ابراهيم من عابدي الأوثان، والآن قد جحدت المخلص فأكدت  أنها خائنة له. لهذا فهي تُحرم إلى فترة طويلة من مذبحها وكهنتها وأنبيائها، وتبقى  أيامًا طويلة حتى تعود إلى رجلها الأول (2: 7؛ 3: 11)، إذ يكمل الأمم يخلص إسرائيل  (رو 11: 25 - 26)(15).]  
ويقول  *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*: [كما أنه في القديم أخذوا زانيات كزوجات لهم،  هكذا قبِل الله الطبيعة التي قامت بدور زانية كعروس له (بلا فساد)، وقد أعلن  الأنبياء من البداية أن هذا قد حدث بالنسبة للمجمع اليهودي (إر3؛ حز 23: 4 - 5،  11). لكن هذه العروس كانت جاحدة بالنسبة لرجلها، أما الكنيسة فإذ خلصت من الشرور  التي قبلتها عن آبائها استمرت محتضنة عريسها(16).]  
يقول الرب  لهوشع*: "لأن الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب"* [ع1]، وجاءت الترجمة اليونانية:  "لأن الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب"، وكأن الزنا إنما هو وضع طبيعي للإنسان بتركه  الرب وانحلاله عن الاتحاد مع عريس نفسه الأبدي. والعجيب أن الله لا يقول: "لأن  إسرائيل" بل يقول: "لأن الأرض"، وكما رأينا في المقدمة أن إسرائيل بانحنائها نحو  الأمور الأرضية صارت أرضًا بلا سماء. أقول أننا إذ نلتحم بالتراب نسمع الصوت  الإلهي: "لأنك تراب (أرض) وإلى تراب تعود" (تك 3: 19)، نعود إلى حيث اشتهى القلب  وتحول إليه. أما إذا خلعنا الإنسان الترابي القديم الذي لبسناه بانتسابنا لآدم  الترابي، ولبسنا الإنسان الجديد الذي على صورة يسوعنا السماوي فنسمع الصوت الإلهي:  "لأنك سماء وإلى السماء تعود". لقد حملت فيك السماوي وصار إنسانك الداخلي سماء، لذا  تعود إلى حيث اشتهيت وإلى ما صرت عليه، إلى السماء عينها! 
إذ صرنا  أرضًا بتركنا العريس السماوي، ماذا يفعل معنا هذا العريس المحب لعروسه؟ لقد حمل  جسدنا الترابي لكن بغير فساد، ونزل إلى أرضنا التي التصق قلبنا بها دون أن يكون  للزمنيات موضع في قلبه، وإنما ليجعل منا "أرضًا جديدة وسماء جديدة" (رؤ 21: 1)،  الأرض التي قيل عنها يسكنها البرّ نفسه أيّ الرب السماوي سر تبريرنا. 

ابونا ايضا عرض اراء ووضح واتي بتفسير الاباء وهو تفسير رمزي

اعتقد تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب وضح كلام ابونا انطونيوس فكري

ويفسر ابونا انطونيوس هوشع 2 
*آية (5):  "لان أمهم قد زنت.التي حبلت بهم صنعت خزيا.لأنها قالت اذهب وراء محبيّ الذين يعطون  خبزي ومائي صوفي وكتاني زيتي واشربتي"*
لأن أمهم قد زنت : إذن ما يحدث لهم من آلام ليس سببه قسوة الله إنما  خطيتهم. صنعت خزياً = هي ذهبت وراء الألهة الوثنية وهذا هو الخزي فالسجود لساق شجرة  ليس إهانة لله فقط بل خزي وعار للبشر. ومن يجري وراء أي خطية لا يناله سوى الخزي.  ومن يتمسك بالعالم الذي سيزول، سوف يخزى لأنه تمسك بلا شئ. وهي نسبت لهذه الألهة  أنهم مصدر خبزي = طعامها ومائي = شرابها. صوفي وكتاني= كساءها. زيتي = أي دواءها.  واشربتي = أي مصدر سعادتها وبهجتها. مسكين من يعتبر أن مصدر خيراته هو العالم أو أي  إنسان في العالم أو ذراعه هو، أو أن الخطية مصدر بهجة وشبع، كل هذا ليس الإّ  خداع.

الرجاء التركيز علي اللون الازرق والاحمر


​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (9 مايو 2011)

الرجاء قراءه المشاركات 5-6-7-8-9-10


وايضا التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس يذكر انها اراء 
وهذا ما قالته [ التفسير التطبيقي ] ومعاذ عليان  لم يضع هذا الجزء : لماذا؟!!
​  هل أمر الله نبيه حقا بالزواج من امرأة سوف ترتكب الزنا؟ ينظر البعض ممن يربأون بالله أن يطلب مثل هذا الطلب إلى هذه القصة على أنها رمزية وليست حدثا تاريخيا.  ومع ذلك يظن الكثيرون أيضا أنها قصة حدثت بالفعل تاريخيا ويدللون على ذلك  بالتفسيرات الآتية: (1) لا يمكن لأي كاهن، حسب شريعة الله، أن يتزوج من  عاهرة (لا 21: 7) إلا أن هوشع لم يكن كاهنا. (2) من المحتمل أن جومر لم تكن امرأة زانية عندما تزوجها هوشع، وأن الله أعلم هوشع  أنها ستنحرف نحو الزنا والعهارة فيما بعد. على كل حال، علم هوشع مسبقا أن  زوجته ستخونه وأن حياتهما الزوجية ستكون درسا حيا ونموذجا لزنا المملكة  الشمالية. فزواج هوشع من امرأة خائنة مثال توضيحي لعلاقة الرب بأمة إسرائيل  الخائنة.


----------



## The Dragon Christian (9 مايو 2011)

ارجو قراءه هذا الرد والتركيز في كل كلمه





​ 
واما استشهاده بكتاب القس صموئيل يوسف
لم يكن امين لانه ايضا القس يعرض ارااء وعرض اكثر من رائ
ومن الاراء




 ​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (9 مايو 2011)

يقول القس منسي يوحنا :
​




​


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 مايو 2011)

ايه الفلاحة دى يا عمو
انت ناقل المقال بتاع معاذ الاقرع بالتفصيل
والمقال دا الى انا قمت بالرد عليه
ايه الفصاحة دى؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2011)

*كم هو التدليس انك تستخدم نفس المراجع وتظهر اعاقة الاقرع العبيط فى تدليسه على البقر اللى بيقروا
الموضوع تافه مش محتاج وينتهى فى كلمتين
عدها عشر مرات قبل متنام يااقرع
المعنى المجازى والحرفى ليس عن مفهوم الزنى بل عن مفهوم الزيجة هل بامراة حقيقة ام باسرائيل كامراة متمردة
وفى كلا التفسرين الزنى هو ترك عبادة الرب والسير وراء الهه اخرى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2011)

*كتاب دليل العهد القديم للدكتور ملاك محارب صفحة 115
يتكلم عن موضوع سفر هوشع للاستزادة 
يتكلم عن وضوع اسرائيل فى وقت نبوة هوشع وانه اصبح شعب متمرد ترك الرب وساء وراء الهه غريبة وعبدوا الهه الكنعانين





ولو اردت انى اجيب كل كتاب تكلم عن سفر هوشع لن تجد كتاب فى هذا الكون يتكلم عن مفهوم الزنى فى سفر هوشع غير اللى تم شرحه من قبل السفر نفسه
ترك الرب والزنى وراء الهه اخرى 
ياليتك يا اقرع تبطل تهجيص وتقرا يا ضنايا قبل متضحك عليك المسيحين
ملاحظة بسيطة
الاقرع دا وكل من هم على شاكلته من عباد معبود قريش هم فى نظر الهنا زناة تركوا الاله الحى وعبدوا الهه وثنية يالتك تعرف الاله الحى يا وثنى وترجع اليه قبل متتسلق فى جهنم  
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 مايو 2011)

*جاء في (هوشع 1: 2)أن الله أمر النبي هوشع أن يأخذ لنفسه امرأة زنى 
وأولاد زني قائلا له 
(اذْهَبْ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ امراه زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى)

اولا _ قال البعض إن النبي هوشع لم يتزوج فعلياً بزانية لكن كان 
هذا مثلًا تعليمياً لتعليم الشعب أن الله الذي تزوَّج الأمة الإسرائيلية 
يواجه خيانة الأمة التي أحبها وفداها، لأن الأرض قد زنت زنى 
تاركة الرب وهذا ما جاء في (هوشع 1: 2) وكان الأنبياء يحوّلون 
اختبارات بني إسرائيل تشبيهاً لأنفسهم، كما قال الرسول بولس
في (1كورنثوس 4: 6)فَهذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ حَوَّلْتُهُ تَشْبِيهًا إِلَى نَفْسِي
وَإِلَى أَبُلُّوسَ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ، لِكَيْ تَتَعَلَّمُوا فِينَا

ثانيا_ تزوج هوشع من جومر وهي طاهرة وهي رمزاً لبني
إسرائيل لما دعاهم الله أولا كما جاء في
(هوشع 2: 15)وهي تغنّي هناك كأيام صباها وكيوم صعودها 

من أرض مصر ثم تركت جومر هوشع وخانته
ثم انحرفت وصارت من ناذرات أنفسهن للزنا في هياكل الأوثان، ولقد تزوجها هوشع ولكنها تركته وخانته وذهبت لهياكل الأوثان. وهذا يماثل ما حدث مع شعب إسرائيل، فلقد اختار الله أباء إسرائيل شعباً لله وهم إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وكانوا طاهرين ولكن أولادهم خانوه وعبدوا الأوثان، وبعد أن حررهم من أرض مصر وصاروا له شعباً عادوا وزنوا من ورائه. ومحبون لأقراص الزبيب = هذه هي تقدمات إسرائيل لأصنامهم كأن البعل أعطاهم هذه الكروم.


 كما جاء في 
(هوشع 3: 1) فصار لقبها امرأة زنى وكان هذا الاختبار 
المحزن تجهيزاً للنبي ليمارس رسالة وَعْظه للأمة الإسرائيلية 

التي خانت الرب وعبدت الأوثان وكانت معاملة هوشع لزوجته الخاطئة 
مثلًا يعلِّم بني إسرائيل كيف يعاملهم الله وكان كلام هوشع من قلبه
واختباره فكان ذا تأثير عظيم في السامعين*


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 مايو 2011)

انا جبت تفسيرات الاباء وبرضو مقتنعش فقلت اخد رئيه هو
ويقولى كيف يفسر تلك الايه لا بالروح بل بالحرف


> لأَنَّ  الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ!.



ويفهمنى كيف تزنى الارض؟


----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 مايو 2011)

هل تزوج هوشع في الحقيقة بزانية كما يؤكد  النص، أم أن القصة مجرد وسيلة استعارية لإدخال موضوع الزنى في رسالته؟​ كان هذا السؤال موضوع نقاش استمر قروناً، و حتى اليوم الحاضر ليس هناك إجماع  علمي حوله.
 ما يؤيد الطرح الأول أن أنبياء كثيرين قاموا بأعمال رمزية لكي ينقلوا  الرسالة  الإلهية بحيوية أكبر. (أشعيا مشى حافياً ثلاث سنين «اش20» و انظر  أيضاً حزقيال 27،  28 و أيضاً حزقيال 4 و5) غير أنه من المرجح أيضاً أن  يكون هذا نوعاً من مثل رمزي،  أو قصة خيالية، هدفها التعبير عن أن إسرائيل  بكامله، بمن فيه هوشع و عائلته، يخطئون  وسوف يتلقون، بكل تأكيد، العقاب  المناسب.
  حتى نحاول إعطاء جوابنا الخاص على هذا السؤال القديم فلنبدأ بتفحص   التعابير الفعلية المستعملة في النص العبري الأصلي. ينصّ هوشع 1:2 أَوَّلَ  مَا  كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ هُوشَعَ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِهُوشَعَ: «اذْهَبْ خُذْ  لِنَفْسِكَ  امْرَأَةَ زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ  زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً  الرَّبَّ!».
 لاحظ ما يأتي:
 لو كان قصد المؤلف أن يقول إن جومر كانت بالفعل زانية، لكان النص العبري  أورد  "أيشا زوناه" (إمرأة/زوجة زانية). لكن بدلاً من ذلك نجد التعبير  الفريد "ايشيت  زونيئيم"(إمرأة/زوجة زنى). يُدعى نسلُ هوشع بمن فيه ابناه،  «أولاد زنى» (زُنيئيم).  لو كان كاتب هذا النص عنى «بشخص زنى» مجرّد  "زانٍ", لانطوى هذا التعبير على أن  أولاد هوشع كانوا زناةً، بمن فيهم  الصبيان! ماذا يعني إذاً «شخص زنى»؟ إذا استعرضنا  الأمثلة الأُخر لاستعمال  "زُنيئيم" في هوشع يتضّح لنا أنها تشير كلها إلى تصرف  إسرائيل الخائن  تجاه الرب، ونزوعه إلى التخلي عنه و الذهاب وراء آلهة أُخر (2: 2، 4  / 4:  12/ 5: 4) –تحمل كلمة "زنى" المعنى ذاته في حزقيال 23: 11، 19. و 2ملوك 9:  22.
 يأتي الاستشهاد الأول من كتاب نبوي، والثاني من تاريخ التثنية المتأثر  بالتقليد  النبوي. هل لهذه العبارة المعنى ذاته عندما تطبق على عائلة هوشع؟  نعم تتورط زوجة  هوشع وأولاده "بالزنى" بقدر ما هم جزء وقسم من الأمة  "الزانية"، إسرائيل بكاملها.  فلا حاجة لنا إذاً أن نعتبر زواج هوشع  وإنجابه استعاريين. أو أن نتصور أن الله  أرغمه على الزواج بزانية. فالأشياء الوحيدة التي فرضت عليه هي أسماء أولاده، فرسالة  الاصحاح الأول بكاملها تتمحور حول القيمة الرمزية لهذه الأسماء.

عن كتاب : مدخل إلى العهد القديم
 للأب بولس نديم طرزي

​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

*لما كنت بدعبس فى مخطوطات قمران وجدت تفاسير لسفر هوشع فى قمران ويؤكد نفس التفسير المسيحى القويم للفكر فى هوشع
ان المراة المتمردة هى اسرائيل 
*







​


----------



## joseph55 (19 يونيو 2011)

*انا سمعت راى لاحد الاباء الكهنه الواعظين المشهورين هو

ان موضوع امراة زنى هو ان زمان فى العهد القديم كان اى بنت لقيط ملهاش اب ولا ام كانوا بياخدوها ويضعوها فى بيت زى الملجا كده ولكن اطلقوا على هذا البيت بيت الزنا لذلك اى واحده فيه كان اسمها زانيه على اعتبار انها بنت زانيه*


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 يونيو 2011)

joseph55 قال:


> *انا سمعت راى لاحد الاباء الكهنه الواعظين المشهورين هو
> 
> ان موضوع امراة زنى هو ان زمان فى العهد القديم كان اى بنت لقيط ملهاش اب ولا ام كانوا بياخدوها ويضعوها فى بيت زى الملجا كده ولكن اطلقوا على هذا البيت بيت الزنا لذلك اى واحده فيه كان اسمها زانيه على اعتبار انها بنت زانيه*


كلام بلا مصدر
ولا علاقة له بالموضوع


----------



## joseph55 (22 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> كلام بلا مصدر
> ولا علاقة له بالموضوع



*اولا المصدر هو تفسير ابونا ارميا بولس لسفر هوشع

ثانيا ازاى حضرتك بتقول ان الكلام ملهوش دهوه بالموضوع اذا كان الموضوع بيتكلم عن هوشع وامر الرب له بان يتخذ امراة زنى 

ياريت حضرتك تتاكد من الكلام قبل ما تكتب وتتهمنى انى انا بتكلم فى موضوع تانى*


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 يونيو 2011)

> ]*اولا المصدر هو تفسير ابونا ارميا بولس لسفر هوشع*


اعطنى اسم الكتاب,ودار النشر,ورقم الصفحة
* 
ثانيا*


> ازاى حضرتك بتقول ان الكلام ملهوش دهوه بالموضوع اذا كان الموضوع بيتكلم عن هوشع وامر الرب له بان يتخذ امراة زنى


يبدو انك لم تقراء ردى كويس
اين قال الرب لهوشع ان ياخذ امراة زنا؟


> * ياريت حضرتك تتاكد من الكلام قبل ما تكتب وتتهمنى انى انا بتكلم فى موضوع تانى*


حاضر هبقى اخد بالى معايا وانا رايح الحمام
اقراء الرد تفهم


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2011)

*بالراحة شوية يا حبايبى هى مش خناقة الراجل بيسال سؤال وبيستفسر عنه
ممكن تكون يا استاذ جوزيف كلامك او الكلام اللى سمعته صح
لكن بالنسبة لوضع سفر هوشع سفر هوشع كله بيقوم على السرد التمثيلى بان الزوجة الخائة الزانية التى تركت الرب هى اسرائيل والله بيعاتبها على زناها 
بالنسبة لزوجة هوشع هل حقيقة ام معناها زيجة مجازية 
فى كلتا الحالتين التفسير صحيح 
ولو هى زوجة حقيقة فيقصد هنا زناها هو تبع المفهوم العام للزنى فى زمن هوشع وهو عبادة الهه اخرى غير اله اسرائيل
وبالتالى فهى تمثل اسرائيل ككل الذى تركت الهها وعبدت غيره 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2011)

*استاذ سرجيوس تفسير ابونا ارميا تفسير صوتى وليس مكتوب انا لم اسمعه لكن هو صوتى مش كتاب 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2011)

*زيادة للتاكيد على هذا التفسير صورة المخطوطة الاصلية فى قمران
**4Q166 (4QpHosa)



ترجمتها *
*Hos. 2:10-14  1. (10)[SHE DID NOT KNOW THAT] I MYSELF HAD GIVEN HER THE GRAIN [AND THE WINE] 
2.  [AND THE OIL, AND] (THAT) I HAD SUPPLIED [SILVER] AND GOLD ... (WHICH) THEY MADE [INTO BAAL. The interpretation of it is] 
3. that [they] ate [and] were satisfied, and they forgot God who [had fed them, and all] 
4.  his commandments they cast behind them, which he had sent to them [by] 
5.  his servants  the prophets. But to those who led them astray they listened, and they honored them [ ] 
6.   and as if they were gods, they fear them in their blindness. 
7. vacat 
8.  (11)THEREFORE, I SHALL TAKE BACK MY GRAIN AGAIN IN ITS TIME AND MY WINE [IN ITS SEASON,] 
 9.  AND I SHALL WITHDRAW MY WOOL AND MY FLAX FROM COVERING [HER NAKEDNESS.] 
 10.  (12)I SHALL NOW UNCOVER HER PRIVATE PARTS IN THE SIGHT OF [HER] LO[VERS AND] 
11. NO [ONE] WILL WITHDRAW HER FROM MY HAND. 
12. The interpretation of it is that he smote them with famine and with nakedness so that they became a disgra[ce] 
13. and a reproach in the sight of the nations on whom they had leaned for support, but they 
14. will not save them from their afflictions. (13)AND I SHALL PUT AN END TO ALL HER JOY, 
15.  [HER] PIL[GRIMAGE,] HER [NEW] MOON, AND HER SABBATH, AND ALL HER FEASTS. The interpretation of it is that 
16.  they make [the fe]asts go according to the appointed times of the nation. And [all] 
17.  [joy] has been turned for them into mourning. (14)AND I SHALL MAKE DESOLATE [HER VINE] 
18.  [AND HER FIG TREE,] OF WHICH SHE SAID, "THEY ARE THE HIRE [THAT MY LOVERS HAVE GIVEN] ME." 
19.  AND I SHALL MAKE THEM A FOREST, AND THE W[ILD BEAST OF THE FIELD] WILL DEVOUR THEM.
Tran******ion and translation by M. Horgan* ​


----------



## joseph55 (22 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> اعطنى اسم الكتاب,ودار النشر,ورقم الصفحة
> *
> 
> حضرتك ابونا ارميا ده لم يكتب كتب لكنه بيوعظ صوت فقط
> ...



حمام الهنا يابرنس وانا اسف لو كنت كلمتك باسلوب نش كويس 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 يونيو 2011)

لو رجعنا للترجمة الانجليزية هنلاقيه استخدم كلمة
  تترجم harlot  وليس adultress ، يعنى ممكن يكون الزنا مش جسدى





 بل قد يكون زنا بتباعية البعل
وهذا ما يؤكدة الكتاب فنفس النص قائلا



> 2أَوَّّلَ مَا كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ هُوشَعَ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِهُوشَعَ: «اذْهَبْ خُذْ  لِنَفْسِكَ امْرَأَةَ زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى  تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ!».


خد امراة زنى واولاد زنى لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
لان الارض قد زنت تاركة الرب
فالمقصود هو تباعية البعل وليس الزنا الحرفى


> (قض  8: 33)كما يذكرهم  الكتاب المقدس "زنوا وراء البعليم وجعلوا لهم بعل بريث الها"


قبل ما انهى تلك النقطة عليك ان تجيبنى على هذا السؤال
كيف يكون لهوشع اولاد زنا وهو من انجبهم؟؟
اظن المعنى قد وضح الان


----------

